# Ilwaco,Washington..



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

In our travels on the West Coast.we stopped here as it's on the Columbia River that meets the Pacific Ocean..home of the Coast Guard's Heavy Weather Motorboat training..

http://www.forcecom.uscg.mil/Our-Or...town/Training/National-Motor-Lifeboat-School/

So if you all wonder how the CG does their rescues in rough weather..this is where it's done


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We've seen them practicing and videos of the Colombia River Bar.....these guys/ gals are seriously brave

Also seen the CG practicing swift water rescues by the Golden Gate Bridge....brave people


----------

